# une alternative / plusieurs alternatives ?



## maddalena_184

Salut,
Est-il correct de dire " j'ai plusieurs alternatives"
ou plusieurs choix est meilleur?
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est préférable de dire qu'on a *une* alternative composée de plusieurs choix/options/solutions.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir Maddalena,

le Maître a raison dans le cas général et la langue courante : « avoir plusieurs alternatives » en lieu et place de « plusieurs choix » est une faute fréquente et énervante ; *on peut néanmoins* *avoir plusieurs alternatives*, si l'on a plusieurs sujets d'alternative :

« J'ai deux alternatives : la première est de décider si cet été j'irai à la mer, à la montagne ou si je resterai à la maison ; la seconde est de choisir si ce soir je fais des nouilles, des oeufs au plat ou si j'ouvre une boîte de petits pois. »



P.S.  j'ai écrit une connerie : une alternative ne peut comporter que *deux *choix ... tu rectifieras en enlevant la proposition de chaque qui te désagrée.


----------



## rogx

Bonjour,

Après discussion avec mon papa, nous en sommes venus à la conclusion que la phrase "Il existe plusieurs alternatives" est invalide puisque alternative ne pourrait être mis au pluriel dans ce contexte. Il serait plutôt correct de dire "Il existe une alternative". Pouvez-vous le confirmer? 

Toutefois, j'ai toujours trouvé que dire "plusieurs alternatives" résumait assez bien ma pensée quand je suis devant une impasse et que je dois me rabattre vers une solution secondaire comme par exemple "Le pont que j'emprunte tous les jours pour aller travailler est fermé, alors j'ai deux alternatives: nager ou voler.". Existe-t-il un autre terme ou expression qui reviendrait au même?

Merci!

Rémi


----------



## tilt

Le CNRTL précise bien que le terme _alternative _désigne un choix à faire entre deux possibilités, et que parler de _deux alternatives _dans ce cas est usuel mais relâché.
Normalement, pour évoquer les différentes possibilités d'un choix, il faut parler d'_options_.

-> ... _alors j'ai une alternative : nager ou voler._
-> _... alors j'ai deux options : nager ou voler._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> Le CNRTL précise bien que [...] parler de _deux alternatives _dans ce cas est usuel mais *relâché*.


_Relâché_ (CNRTL) : Mou; qui manque d'énergie, de soin, de rigueur.
Sur ce thème "alternative" déjà largement rebattu dans ce forum, il est bon de rappeler que l'auteur "relâché" que cite alors le CNRTL est... Marcel Proust, bien connu pour son manque de soin et de rigueur.
Si vous vous sentez, vous aussi, de taille à condamner Marcel, alors clouez "plusieurs alternatives" au pilori !


----------



## rogx

Merci pour vos explications... j'aime bien l'idée d'utiliser "option".

Rémi


----------



## Chimel

JeanDeSponde said:


> Sur ce thème "alternative" déjà largement rebattu dans ce forum, il est bon de rappeler que l'auteur "relâché" que cite alors le CNRTL est... Marcel Proust, bien connu pour son manque de soin et de rigueur.


Il n'est pas inimaginable que, sur les milliers de pages qu'il a écrites, ce brave Marcel ait eu l'un ou l'autre moment de relâchement. 

Cela dit, dans le cas présent, je suis bien d'accord pour admettre que cet emploi critiqué de _alternative _est aujourd'hui pratiquement entré dans l'usage. Lorsque je suis chargé de réviser des textes avant publication, je ne corrige plus aujourd'hui des tournures telles que _plusieurs alternatives_ alors que je le faisais au début de ma carrière (mais il m'arrive encore de corriger _l'autre alternative_, que je trouve vraiment peu élégant).


----------



## CapnPrep

On peut choisir d'éviter _J'ai_ _plusieurs/deux alternatives_, mais je ne recommanderais pas non plus _Il existe une alternative _ou _J'ai une alternative_ _[composée de X et Y]_.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> je ne recommanderais pas non plus _Il existe une alternative _ou _J'ai une alternative_ _[composée de X et Y]_.


Et pourquoi pas?


----------



## CapnPrep

Parce que ces phrases risquent d'être mal comprises par ceux qui connaissent l'emploi « relâché » de _alternative_ (c.-à-d. tout le monde). Encore une fois, on n'est pas obligé d'imiter cet emploi, mais il faut reconnaître que le premier sens du mot est fortement concurrencé. De sorte que toute utilisation du mot dans ce sens provoque une réaction méta-linguistique qui détourne l'attention et gêne la compréhension. 

Bon, j'exagère un peu, mais je recommanderais quand même dans la plupart des cas de trouver une formulation alternative.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Un précédent fil sur ce sujet soulignait que la critique principale de "les alternatives" portait sur... un supposé anglicisme initial (vieux de plus d'un siècle !).
Il est donc très drôle de réaliser que, même en anglais, cet usage est critiqué par les "puristes" quoique largement répandu dans la langue...!

Où l'on touche du doigt l'éternel balancement des "puristes" : _celui qui manifeste un grand souci de la pureté de la langue_, ou bien _celui qui affecte un souci excessif, qui rejette tout néologisme_...? (définitions du CNRTL)


----------



## Chimel

Je pense que la position exprimée ci-dessus par CapnPrep (et accessoirement la mienne) est nuancée et ne se prête pas à une attaque polémique, sauf si on a le goût de la polémique à tout prix...

On peut très bien, et en même temps:
- regretter, à titre personnel, qu'un terme ait perdu sa signification propre et soit devenu un simple synonyme d'un autre (_option_, en l'occurrence)
- entériner le fait que la langue ait aujourd'hui évolué dans ce sens
- essayer de tenir compte de la sensibilité de certains locuteurs, certes minoritaires, qui restent attachés au sens premier de _alternative._

Je regrette qu'une position aussi modérée, me semble-t-il, suffise à être rangé dans le clan des "puristes coincés".


----------



## Logospreference-1

D'accord avec Chimel pour essayer d'éviter prioritairement _autre(s) alternative(s)_.

Sur la phrase de Marcel Proust, personnellement je me réjouis de ce qu'un grand auteur résiste quelquefois aux grammairiens ou à l'Académie ou aux grands auteurs de dictionnaires, ici Littré, si j’interprète correctement ce que dit le TLFi. Remarque importante: la phrase de Marcel Proust ne laisse aucune ambigüité sur ces _alternatives_. Si donc nous suivons son exemple, essayons peut-être nous aussi d'éviter l’ambiguïté: ce serait là une deuxième priorité.

Ceci pourrait expliquer cela: le DHLF (le Robert historique) dit que  " l’emploi  critiqué du mot pour « solution de remplacement » est emprunté au début du XXe s. au mot anglais de même origine " (cf. le message #12 de JeanDeSponde) . Or Littré ne semble pas retenir ce motif de l'anglicisme.

 J'ai souvent entendu de la bouche de personnes au langage soigné des usages tels que _une alternative serait de prendre telle route_ (plutôt que telle autre). 

 Je constate aussi que le TLFi n'envisage l'alternative qu'entre deux possibilités, non trois, non quatre, je ne vois pas pourquoi, et étymologiquement cela me semble fort discutable. Or cette première analyse du TLFi conditionne apparemment son refus de l'usage du mot comme _possibilité offerte_.

 Mais surtout:

_Option_, sens premier donné par le TLFi : _action d'opter_. Or le TLFi conseille lui-même _option_ à la place de l'usage critiqué d'_alternative_. En vertu de quoi ce qui vaut pour _option_ ne vaudrait-il pas pour _alternative_?

 _Choix:_ même topo; _solution:_ même topo; _distinction:_ même topo; _décision:_ même topo. Et l'on trouve encore bien d'autres mots qui acceptent de la même manière les deux usages: _proposition,__ disposition, __précision, réflexion, indication, expression ..._ A nous de savoir utiliser tous ces mots sans ambiguïté.


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

rogx said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après discussion avec mon papa, nous en sommes venus à la conclusion que la phrase "Il existe plusieurs alternatives" est invalide puisque alternative ne pourrait être mis au pluriel dans ce contexte. Il serait plutôt correct de dire "Il existe une alternative". Pouvez-vous le confirmer?
> 
> Toutefois, j'ai toujours trouvé que dire "plusieurs alternatives" résumait assez bien ma pensée quand je suis devant une impasse et que je dois me rabattre vers une solution secondaire comme par exemple "Le pont que j'emprunte tous les jours pour aller travailler est fermé, alors j'ai deux alternatives: nager ou voler.". Existe-t-il un autre terme ou expression qui reviendrait au même?
> 
> Merci!
> 
> Rémi


Je confirme.

Le pont est fermé mais il existe une alternative : voler.


Edit : alternative sous entend 2 choix .

Tu peux faire le choix 1, et l'alternative est le choix 2. Il y a donc bien 2 choix mais 1 alternative.


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> le DHLF (le Robert historique) dit que " l’emploi critiqué du mot pour « solution de remplacement » est emprunté au début du XXe s. au mot anglais de même origine " (cf. le message #12 de JeanDeSponde) . Or Littré ne semble pas retenir ce motif de l'anglicisme.


Il faut savoir que Littré est mort en 1881, ce qui met en doute la date proposée par le DHLF.



Logospreference-1 said:


> Je constate aussi que le TLFi n'envisage l'alternative qu'entre deux possibilités, non trois, non quatre, je ne vois pas pourquoi, et étymologiquement cela me semble fort discutable.


En fait, si, l'idée d'une opposition de deux termes est présente dans l'étymologie du mot. Mais je ne vois en quoi la critique de l'autre emploi serait conditionnée par cette analyse étymologique.

Cela dit, ton argument général reste valable : beaucoup d'autres mots français ont pu être influencés par l'anglais, se sont écartés sensiblement de leurs racines étymologiques, ou présentent une ambiguïté plus ou moins gênante, et ils ne s'attirent pas automatiquement les foudres des puristes. Ceux-ci ne choisissent pas toujours leurs dadas par la logique, et il est souvent inutile de les raisonner par la logique.



Laurie.Cocoon said:


> Le pont est fermé mais il existe une alternative : voler.


Aux abris, les foudres vont tomber !


----------



## Maître Capello

Laurie.Cocoon said:


> Le pont est fermé mais il existe une alternative : voler.
> Edit : alternative sous entend 2 choix . Tu peux faire le choix 1, et l'alternative est le choix 2. Il y a donc bien 2 choix mais 1 alternative.


Euh, ce serait là encore une troisième façon de comprendre ce terme, mais celle-ci n'est toutefois attestée dans aucun dictionnaire (contrairement aux deux autres).

En bref:


Sens historique et étymologique: _choix entre deux propositions/options/_etc.
Sens commun, mais condamné par les puristes: _l'une ou l'autre de ces __propositions/options/_etc.
Sens attesté par certains dictionnaires: _l'autre, la seconde des deux __propositions/options/_etc.)


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Euh, ce serait là encore une troisième façon de comprendre ce terme, mais celle-ci n'est toutefois attestée dans aucun dictionnaire (contrairement aux deux autres).


L'exemple de Laurie.Cocoon correspond au sens « solution de remplacement » que l'on trouve dans plusieurs dictionnaires, toujours avec une petite mise en garde (voir par ex. le fil mentionné plus haut par JDS).


----------



## Marie3933

CapnPrep said:


> L'exemple de Laurie.Cocoon correspond au sens « solution de remplacement »


oui, où il s'agirait de l'adjectif _alternatif, ive_ (cf. médecine alternative) substantivé.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> L'exemple de Laurie.Cocoon correspond au sens «  solution de remplacement » que l'on trouve dans plusieurs  dictionnaires, toujours avec une petite mise en garde (voir par ex. le  fil mentionné plus haut par JDS).


Au temps pour moi. Je constate toutefois que Larousse est inconstant: dans leur dictionnaire en ligne, ils ne mentionnent que le premier sens et critiquent vertement le deuxième; dans le _Petit Larousse_, ils mentionnent le premier et le troisième, qualifiant ce dernier d'«emploi critiqué».


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Chimel said:


> On peut très bien [...] regretter, à titre personnel, qu'un terme ait perdu sa signification propre et soit devenu un simple synonyme d'un autre (_option_, en l'occurrence)[...]


Mais le TLF signale bien que _option_ n'est qu'un synonyme imparfait, "à défaut" : 





> Ce glissement de l'usage [...] est dû à l'absence d'un mot désignant un parti qui  s'offre au choix dans une situation où il n'y a que deux solutions  possibles.  Le bon usage emploie, à défaut, _parti(s)_ (vieilli), _option(s),..._


Il y avait donc bien là manque d'un mot - que _alternative_ a comblé sans autre conséquence que d'avoir fait évoluer la langue dans un sens naturel.
Et en passant il résoud également maintenant le cas où trois solutions ou plus s'offrent.

_Alternative _n'a pas perdu sa signification propre : comme tant d'autres mots avant lui, il en a gagné une autre !
Devrait-on regretter le sens moderne de _humeur = état d'âme_ au motif que l'on perd maintenant le sens initial de _liquide biologique_...?


----------



## Chimel

JeanDeSponde said:


> Il y avait donc bien là manque d'un mot - que _alternative_ a comblé sans autre conséquence que d'avoir fait évoluer la langue dans un sens naturel.
> Et en passant il résoud également maintenant le cas où trois solutions ou plus s'offrent.
> 
> _Alternative _n'a pas perdu sa signification propre : comme tant d'autres mots avant lui, il en a gagné une autre !


Je reconnais que votre argument ne manque pas de pertinence. Mais vous admettrez peut-être aussi que dans une phrase comme _Face à ce problème, nous avons plusieurs alternatives, _qui était la question du fil, _alternative_ est bien "dégradé" au rang de simple synonyme de _option _ou _(possibilité de) solution_.

Tant que les différents sens coexistent, il y a effectivement enrichissement de la langue. Mais pas si ce dernier sens "appauvri" (jugement de valeur personnel, j'en suis conscient!) l'emporte au détriment des deux autres.

Les "puristes" qui continuent à utiliser _alternative_ dans son sens premier (sans pour autant être aveugles à l'évolution de la langue) font donc aussi oeuvre utile...


----------

